
Astronomers Peer Inside Stars, Finding Giant Magnets - dnetesn
http://www.caltech.edu/news/astronomers-peer-inside-stars-finding-giant-magnets-48498
======
antognini
Jim Fuller just gave a very nice colloquium at my department on this result!
Measuring the magnetic fields at the surfaces of stars is generally a
difficult task, and it was thought essentially impossible to measure the field
strength inside the star. It was very unexpected that Jim and his
collaborators figured out a way to do that, albeit with large error bars and
only for a particular class of stars.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://phys.org/news/2015-10-astronomers-peer-stars-giant-
ma...](http://phys.org/news/2015-10-astronomers-peer-stars-giant-
magnets.html), which copies this but doesn't link to it.

